# Tiger lotus



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

What you have is Dwarf Lily (Nymphaea stellata) which is a nice plant, if not very long-lived. Close, but not a read tiger lotus.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

What do you mean, if not very long lived? And if I wa to order a tiger lotus online will it look like the second picture or do you have to do some thing special to get it to that point


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Dwarf lillies do not live long in aquariums. If you want to extend their life-span, you need to let it have at least 3 floating leaves. If the lily reaches a decent size, it will produce bulbs or daughter plants. That's how you can always have at least one.

Most on-line sold tiger lotuses are sold as bulbs. You may get a dud or a live one. No real way to tell. If you do get a plant, most likely it will be much smaller then in the second pictures. Once it gets used to your tank, it will grow pretty fast and pretty large.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

Well what is my Lilly never has grown to the top?
Well it's in a 90g tank I just set up. I have flourish, iron, potassium, and excel. My lighting is a 3x 54w Catalina aquariums fixture. But I only run two bulbs. I dose the flourish once a week, excel daily, potassium twice a week and I've only dosed te iron once cause I'm not sure how often to dose it. I have not co2 that's why I only run two bulbs. And I have about 50 osmocote capsules I bought off of plantedtank.net but I'm afraid to use them just yet cause one I used 120lbs of Eco complete with 30lbs of flourite mixed in. And once the capsules desolve of I decide to move some plants I don't want to have to chase down osmocote balls that come up. I thought about just buying some flourish tabs for now


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

1) You should expose more of the plant's crown, so sprouts could be exposed and take in nutrients/light.

2) It will take time, but once it gets its elements in order, you'll be pruning floaters. 

3) It's also a good idea to have root tabs and prune old transparent or holey leaves.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

What duo think about my fertilizing can you give me any help with that


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

blizowman1 said:


> What duo think about my fertilizing can you give me any help with that


Nothing wrong with your fertlizing. I should have asked if you know your water's alkanity, it could use some carbon regardless of choice to use high lights, hence the "stemmy" appearance. The root tabs provide a nutrient source to encourage plant roots to stabilize in tank, but if your circulating carbon isn't there, ...well no leaves


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

I ended up getting a dwarf lilly bulb that you could see the little plant pop out of the bulb and maybe a week or 2 it has grown to 4 to 5 inches. I was very surprised how fast they grew. So of course I just went to another LFS yesterday and they also has some lillies in one of their tanks. So I picked up 3 more bulbs. The ones I picked up are more pinkish then the one I have in my tank.


----------



## blizowman1 (Jan 16, 2012)

So what is the difference really in the lily from the lotus ???


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

blizowman1 said:


> So what is the difference really in the lily from the lotus ???


http://www.tfhmagazine.com/details/articles/aquarium-lilies.htm


----------



## ADJAquariums (Jul 5, 2012)

Dwarf lillies, a pretty plant but not Tiger Lotus, ive got some dwarf lillies and they do great in the aquarium as long as you leave like 4 leaves floating at the surface, or the bulb stays attached, if you got a bulb


----------



## vincenz (Jan 29, 2012)

Once you get the real tiger lotus, if you want the leaves to be really red, make sure you supplement it with lots of iron or have root tabs with lots of iron in it.


----------

